
How I made a SaaS webservice earning $1000/month - mskvsk
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-made-a-saas-webservice-earning-1000-monthly-profit-6d2b782b95c8#.ptl2kfaev
======
chrishn
Really? You posted this less than 3 months ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13295483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13295483)

~~~
mskvsk
Still has more than 60 points. If you've already seen it just ignore it, no
problem.

------
k__
I like such services.

A single dev can build and maintain them and make a little money on the side
:)

------
AznHisoka
I wonder what other popular services could be ported over for VK?

ie Buffer for Vk(schedule posts)

Hootsuite for VK(monitor)

analytics for VK

~~~
ThomPete
I guess there is only one way to figure it out :)

------
654wak654
> Yeah, I too used to be a perfectionist. Now I ship.

This one hits too close to home.

------
forgottenacc57
I think the word is "revenue", not "profit".

------
kapauldo
I love the post but it's not clear what the service does. Maybe because I'm
over 40. Can someone translate?

~~~
mstolpm
It generates graphical menus for the russian site VK, sort of a facebook
clone, so that the owner of a group/page inside VK can point visitors to
subsections of his content.

~~~
kapauldo
Thanks

